# Working and Living Expenses



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

I feel like some of the questions may be long shots but here goes. I'll be in Australia by July and was wondering if anyone can help me with any or all the questions below. 😄

1. If i get an international driver's license can I drive immediately with it or what do I do to "convert" it to an Aussie one?

2. I'm a teacher, 11 years experience age 11 to 18. With my 4 years teacher degree can I register to work as a teacher in Aussie? Heading to Adelaide.

3. In the rural areas of Adelaide, the river land to be precise, what's the average costs or renting a unit with a yard? 

4. When does school typically start for kids. I have a 2 yo girl turning 3 this July. Are there school fees to be paid in Oz?

5. Long shot query alert!! Are there any naturals/Africans on here that can advise on all things braiding and hair products suitable for afros and mixed kids?

Any or all if you have any ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It depends on your visa and where you're moving to. Hope you find the answers you need though and good luck. Have a good trip!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wanjeri said:


> 1. If i get an international driver's license can I drive immediately with it or what do I do to "convert" it to an Aussie one?


If your driver licence is not in English, then you will need an International Driving Permit as well as your Licence..

An IDP is NOT a licence in itself, but effectively just a translation of your licence.


> Most Australian states have this rule
> If your overseas licence is not in English, you must also carry either:
> * An International Driving Permit, or
> * An English translation of your licence by a person accredited to translate.


People from most countries will need to pass knowledge and driving tests, in the Australian state that they are moving to, before they are able to get an Australian Driver Licence. However, there are some countries that are considered to have equivalent driving tests to Australia, and these licence holders may be able to just swap their licence for an equivalent Australian one, with no extra testing.

Most new Permanent Resident migrants are allowed around 3 months driving on their old countries licence, (to allow time for tests etc) before needing to have obtained an Australian licence.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

JandE said:


> wanjeri said:
> 
> 
> > 1. If i get an international driver's license can I drive immediately with it or what do I do to "convert" it to an Aussie one?
> ...


Thank you! This is very useful. I come from East Africa where English is one of the languages spoken and as such my license is in English.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> It depends on your visa and where you're moving to. Hope you find the answers you need though and good luck. Have a good trip!


Partner Visa 309/100. Moving to SA. Thank you!!


----------



## reezone (Jul 6, 2020)

good info, thanks!


----------

